# Modifying installation ISOs



## dennylin93 (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, I've used up all my CDs, but there are still plenty of blank DVDs. I'm wondering if I can modify the ISOs so that they can be burnt into DVDs (no idea how). There's already a DVD ISO, but it's rather large for download and I only require the first CD.


----------



## lyuts (Jun 29, 2009)

http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/creating-your-own-freebsd-70-dvd-22791


----------



## Voltar (Jun 29, 2009)

Just burn the iso for the first CD to your blank DVD? I've burn memtest/system testing .iso's, Linux iso's and even WinXP iso's to my DVD+RW and I've never ran into an issue. I don't see why FreeBSD would be any different?

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

